# Certified Information Systems Security Professional



## neerajvohra (Jun 12, 2010)

I am looking forward to Certified Information Systems Security Professional course..and would like to know more about its future in today's IT sector.

If someone doing this ? please post some reviews and helpful guide..Best institute or online ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 12, 2010)

49 views..and no reply ??


----------



## DigitCritic (Jun 12, 2010)

I have not done this but I am interested in CISSP too... would like to know more...

anyone into serious security field ?


----------

